# سر للصلوات المستجابة ......



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2009)

*أولا : التذلل


من الأمور التي تضاعف قوة الصلاة وتعطيها دالة أمام الله وتسرع بالاستجابة

تذلل الإنسان أمامه ... التذلل في كافة صور سواء كان انسحاقا قلبيا وفكريا

أو صوما وما يصاحبه من ضروب النسك المختلفة ... أو سجودا " مطانيات "

أو دموعا 


ثانيا : الانسحاق 


إن الانسحاق أمام الله في الصلاة ليس هو ترديد العبارات المألوفة مثل 

أننا خطاة ... وغير مستحقين ... بل الانسحاق هو أن نشعر بذلك في أعماقنا

أن نشعر بخطايانا وإهاناتنا وتعدياتنا علي إلهنا القدوس وأن ننسب كل ما فينا

من نواحي طيبة إلي الله ... فكل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي نازلة

من فوق من عند أبي 


ثالثا : الصوم

وكلنا نعرف ما هو الصوم وما هي طرقة إذ كان صوم انقطاعي أو صوما عاديا

ويكفي ما قاله رب المجد " هذا الجنس " الشيطان " لا يمكن أن يخرج بشئ 

إلا بالصلاة والصوم " ( مر 9 : 29 )


رابعا : السجود " المطانيات "

وهو من أقوي الوسائل التي نظهر بها تذللنا أمام الله وكلمة مطانية المستخدمة

في الكنيسة أصلها يوناني ومعناها توبة ... والسجود تعبير صادق عن مشاعر الخضوع

والانسحاق ، فيه يشترك الجسد مع الروح في تقديم العبادة لله ... فإذا كان سجودنا بالروح

والتذلل فأنه يكون مقبولا جدا لدي الله ... والمطانيات لون رفيع من العبادة والصلاة

علي أن لا يكتفي فيه بسجود الجسد بل يجب أن يكون مصحوبا بصلوات وابتهالات

قصيرة يقدم فيها مشاعره القلبية في كل دفعة ينحني فيها الجسد إلي الأرض

فمثلا إنسان في ضيقة معينة أو شخص مغلوب من خطية خاصة أو في حاجة إلي معونة

في كل مرة يسجد يرسم ذاته بالصليب ثم يقدم طلبته القصيرة مثل ...

يا ربي يسوع المسيح أبطل شغب الجسد

يا ربي يسوع المسيح أرحمني وأعني وأعطيني هدوءا في الجسد

يا ربي يسوع المسيح طهر قلبي وفكري وجسدي وحصن أعضائي

أخطأت إليك يا ربي يسوع المسيح أرحمني ,اكسر عني قوة المعاند


خامسا : الدموع

وأخيرا نأتي إلي السلاح الجبار الذي لا يقهر " الدموع " فالله القوي الجبار

يغلب بالدموع قال العريس للعروس في نشيد الأناشيد 

" حولي عني عينيك فأنهما قد غلبتاني "*​


----------



## sparrow (25 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدااا 
افادني كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا هابى

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## youhnna (25 يونيو 2009)

جميل بجد يا هابى
تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (15 مارس 2010)

sparrow قال:


> جميل جدااا
> افادني كتير
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (15 مارس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا هابى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ماجو2010 (16 مارس 2010)

مـــــوضوع جميل جدآ جدآ
ميرسى
:smi106:​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (16 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

*

موضوع فى منتهى ( الروعه + والأهميه )

أشكرك جدا جداا


الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> جميل بجد يا هابى
> تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> مـــــوضوع جميل جدآ جدآ
> ميرسى
> :smi106:​


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

Dr Fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى ( الروعه + والأهميه )
> 
> ...


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 أبريل 2010)

*



يا ربي يسوع المسيح أرحمني وأعني وأعطيني هدوءا في الجسد

يا ربي يسوع المسيح طهر قلبي وفكري وجسدي وحصن أعضائي

أخطأت إليك يا ربي يسوع المسيح أرحمني ,اكسر عني قوة المعاند

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين

شكرا للموضوع الجدا طيب 
بركة المسيح لترعاك*​


----------



## happy angel (14 أبريل 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


----------

